# hello new to haunt forum



## zombiex (Oct 15, 2007)

whats up everybody new to the site but from what i see everything on here is pretty cool


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...it's nice to meet you. Jump right in and join the madness.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool on the surface, gooey delicious in the middle!

Glad to have you here!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

turn back now! Before you get sucked in...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy.. welcome to the forum...


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You found us just in time!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, you will like it here.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, did you bring your own straight jacket?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, well.....look who showed up at the party, bout time you made it here!!!

See ya at the haunt this weekend!!! And don't forget to take pics, they like pics here.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Did I hear PICS?!?!?!? WHERE!?!?! I WANNA SEE!?!?! 
Hi ya zombiex... Glad ya found us... Now where's them pics at?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome Zombiex


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> Did I hear PICS?!?!?!? WHERE!?!?! I WANNA SEE!?!?!
> Hi ya zombiex... Glad ya found us... Now where's them pics at?


pix....shovels.....axes....knives.....makes no difference here! Bring em all!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome toy ou
stick around it only gets better


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------

